# Getting them in close, but tricky coyotes still winning



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Have been out the last two mornings, and on my first stand both days I called and sat for about 30 minutes. When leaving I found fresh Coyote tracks right on top of my boot tracks walking in. The wind was right, and I thought my set up was ok... why am I getting them in as close as 30 yards but still not getting an opportunity? Wile E.....


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

It's impossible to hunt 360 degrees by yourself. I'd suggest taking a partner.

It also sounds like you aren't set up right for the wind. Can you describe how you set up so the wind is right for you?


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

well I set up about 25 yards off a lake. The wind was coming off the lake, and it was thick terrain between the grass access road and the lake, and it was also thick on the other side of the access road that stretched up a high ridge. 
The Access road was in an 'S' shape with the ends of the 'S' being a straight shot that stretched for 75 yards or so. I set up in the curve of the first S bend facing the lake w/ the wind at my face, and could see down the path 75 yds to my left, and only 20 yards on my right. I did a few mouse squeeks before getting distressed, but i didn't like the set up due to the ridge being to my back, and the wind to my face. So I moved to the second S bend, and faced up the ridge with the wind to my back. Now I Could see 75 yds down the path the other way, and the 20 yard section i previously mentioned was now on my right.

I then finished my stand with a series of distress and a challenge howl or two, and went to leave... I was walking out the first 75 yard stretch I mentioned that I could see where I first set up, and I found fresh Coyote tracks right over my boots marks from walking in just 30 yards from where I was sitting... If I would have stayed in the first S bend, where everything was telling me it was a terrible set up i.e. wind to my face facing a lake 25 yds away with a ridge behind me.... I would have had an opportunity at him...

Sorry for the long entry... but as you can guess, I have had nightmares about this tricky buggar...


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Always use the wind. My last choice is ever to call with the wind at my back. My second to the last choice is to call with the wind in my face.

I always picture a baseball diamond when I tell folks how to set up. Picture the cover where you think the coyote is as second base. Then, if the wind is blowing from first to third base, set up to call on the pitcher's mound. Watch second base but also toward 3rd, They almost always go down wind. Chances are good the coyote will leave cover on 2nd and swing downwind toward 3rd base to get your scent. Kill him before he gets to third. If the wind is blowing even at an angle toward 2nd base I don't hunt that stand. They'll bust ya every time.

Hope it helps.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree, great points!! Always be thinking of the wind!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW Rbuker
that was a great discription!!!!!
thanks
:beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Who's on 1st? :huh:


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I appreciate that... does that analogy apply to most setups... should I take stand looking at it as a diamond always?.. Just look at the wind... where they are most likely coming from... and set up on the pitching mound..? That is good advice by the way... thank you... I just picked up Randy Andersons second video.. finally got the entire series... ready to study up now


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

study hard and even take notes in altittle notebook so you can have a quick refrence! Good Luck


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, R Buker, that was a great analogy, particualry for those baseball loving' dogs in the good ol' US of A. Alas, the dogs we have up here are more attuned to hockey so they don't understand the rules of America's pastime. That's why I feel compelled to throw in a few rule changes for our hockey-loving yotes north of the 49th parallel. First, when you talk about the second base position where yotes would normally come out, and working winds from first to third, our Canadian yotes are just as likely to come from the catcher's position and even jump out of the stands between first and home, and between third and home. Sitting on the pitcher's mound and facing toward second base doesn't work up here because the yotes are as likely as not to put the squeeze play on you from behind. The best position to get in the game, I find, is to sit immediately below second base and face toward the pitcher's mound. That way, it doesn't matter if they come from the first-base line bleachers or the third-base line bleachers, I can see them and give them the 'grand slam'. Yes, baseball is a game of statistics and I often make the wrong call. When I do, those yotes are out of the park and not willing to play that day, but sometimes I get lucky and bat 1.000. Not very often, mind you, because there's always a Wiley Coyote that throws me a curve. But I've found that playing the wind and keeping an eye down wind keeps me in the game. Good luck.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Saskcoyote, Randy did say:

I always picture a baseball diamond when I tell folks how to set up. Picture the cover where you think the coyote is as second base.

That pretty well covers it. But they do, more than on than one occasion, do the unexpected and catch you with your britches down.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I completely agree that there are no hard and fast rules and every stand is likely to dictate it's own set up. But, as a rule of thumb, especially for a guy starting out, if youuse the baseball diamond with the wind, you'll be money ahead when it comes to killing coyotes


----------

